# The Paramount of 70s Tourers!



## hopkintonbike (Nov 4, 2019)

1971 Schwinn Paramount P15 Chrome Excellent Condition All Original w/Tool Kit  | eBay
					

This is a 1 owner, all original Schwinn Paramount P15 Serial #H7156. This cycle has been stored in a climate controlled area for the last 45 years and has a total of 26.3 miles. I was with my dad when he bought this in 1971 and he has recently passed away. None of us are riders, but I know...



					rover.ebay.com
				




Where do I get these fenders??? I want them.


----------



## rennfaron (Nov 4, 2019)

Pull them off this bike. 








						Schwinn Continental
					

Great condition with rare chrome fenders.



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## hopkintonbike (Nov 4, 2019)

Almost, the paramount has wire stays I suppose they could be retrofitted......very cool though, thanks, wondering if Schwinn sourced these from Wald?


----------

